# ONE+ 18V 3 Gal. Project Wet/Dry Vacuum with Accessory Storage



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

I had a small,cheapy battery powered vac we used in the home and car occasionally, but it was sad. Given that we wanted something better for small house, car and shop tasks and I have gone into the Ryobi cordless system, I looked at online reviews and picked it up from Home Depot. I've had it around 6 months now.

It does what it does. It's light enough to carry around, last quite a while (days) under normal, occasional use. When it dies, it sort of falls off and dies immediately. It's not drawn out. It just loses suction and stops. So, no pretending you can get a few more minutes of power, you have to go replace the battery. I have zero expectations it will pull from a planner or jointer.

It has a nice spot for the hose (6 foot), though it's very springy so you need to make sure the vac base is secure at times if you are reaching far into nooks and crannies. It has two attachments, Crevice Tool and Utility Nozzle which have a nice home that doesn't catch on things when moving it around.

The latches for the container are secure and easy to open. However, there is a lip (see last picture) around it that makes it annoying to empty it all out without catching and retaining sawdust. That's really the one downside I've found on this unit. While really annoying, I can live with it.

If you need a small vacuum and are already invested in or considering the Ryobi cordless line this vacuum should work just fine for most small needs around the shop, car and house.








































Darn it, I forgot to add tags and I can't see how to edit them in later. Grumble.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

sepeck said:


> Darn it, I forgot to add tags and I can't see how to edit them in later.


Right below the title there should be a tag icon and it may say “none” next to it. Click on the icon and should open a box to edit and add tags.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Lazyman said:


> Right below the title there should be a tag icon and it may say “none” next to it. Click on the icon and should open a box to edit and add tags.


 I saw the tag field originally but trying to edit the title or the body I don't see it. I am using the MS Edge browser, but I also see the same in Chrome.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't edit the post first -- just click on this







icon right below the title when viewing. A box will pop up that allows you to edit the tags.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Steven - that looks attractive for the campers, boaters, fishermen, hunters, hikers, anyone that likes to do things outdoors and track the "unwanted stuff" inside.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the one a little bit bigger....it is on wheels, I call it the "follow me" version....it is awesome for wood dust, spider webs (aweful this year) and acrylic pen shavings. It is certainly not as powerful as a 110 shop vac. Sometimes I really like that...I can "selectively" suck up things. I have a couple craftsman shopvac versions...so I have that if available. THis works well in the shop...not enough power for vacuuming the white dog hair out of my black interior truck though....I would like to hear from someone that has a new 40v vac....

Oh BTW most of the vacs and such need a 6amp battery to last very long....


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Lazyman said:


> Don't edit the post first -- just click on this
> View attachment 3855753
> icon right below the title when viewing. A box will pop up that allows you to edit the tags.


Found it. I was looking in the wrong spot, thanks.
Still adjusting to the new forum stuff.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

moke said:


> I have the one a little bit bigger....it is on wheels, I call it the "follow me" version....it is awesome for wood dust, spider webs (aweful this year) and acrylic pen shavings. It is certainly not as powerful as a 110 shop vac. Sometimes I really like that...I can "selectively" suck up things. I have a couple craftsman shopvac versions...so I have that if available. THis works well in the shop...not enough power for vacuuming the white dog hair out of my black interior truck though....I would like to hear from someone that has a new 40v vac....
> 
> Oh BTW most of the vacs and such need a 6amp battery to last very long....


Where was your review?

Make pens out of antler or buffalo horn... the dogs will eat the shavings... and I'm not having a go at their diets, *Mrs. Moke*.

I'm a *Philistine*... I have the *Milwaukee* version... though still only a 18V version.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 18, 2020)

I have one of these also, and can second your recommendation. This is my favorite vac for cleaning out the car, and for dust collection on cordless hand tools.

I do wish they had made it easier to clean out, and had maybe added some D-rings so I could carry it around on a shoulder strap.

Ditto on the recommendation for the "big battery", too. They could have made this one of their "hybrid" tools, too.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 18, 2020)

You forgot to note that the "surface" tool can slide over the exhaust port of the vac to become an attachment point for the hose, so you can then use it as a blower.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Eeyore said:


> ... This is my favorite vac for cleaning out the car...


Thanks for the reminder...Decided to clean out the drivers side on my car... more *"rocks"* than at *Mabua Pebble Beach*.

I also would love to know what_* idiot *_designed the internals of my *Milwaukee*... You need another shopvac to empty the grit you cant pour out because of a badly designed inverted lip.
Looks like my *idiot designer* moonlights for *Ryobi*... just cause they're both owned by the same company is a poor excuse.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Eeyore said:


> .... and for dust collection on cordless hand tools.
> ......


Looking forward for *Ryobi* to get on the *Bluetooth battery* like *Fe*$*too*l. Love them activating the vac with cordless tools.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Eeyore said:


> You forgot to note that the "surface" tool can slide over the exhaust port of the vac to become an attachment point for the hose, so you can then use it as a blower.


I did. I don't know that I have ever used the blower option of any shop vac I have owned. It's just not something that occurred to me.

I just saw a video of someone using the Ryobi Track Saw and it appears that this hose fits perfectly on that. I don't own one, but figured I'd mention it.


----------

